# Bruce Lee Library?



## arnisador (Feb 21, 2002)

Can anyone comment on the six-volume Bruce Lee Library series edited by John Little (for example, The Tao of Gung Fu : A Study in the Way of Chinese Martial Arts or The Art of Expressing the Human Body? Is this series worth having or merely rehashed material?


----------



## Cthulhu (Feb 21, 2002)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Can anyone comment on the six-volume Bruce Lee Library series edited by John Little (for example, The Tao of Gung Fu : A Study in the Way of Chinese Martial Arts or The Art of Expressing the Human Body? Is this series worth having or merely rehashed material? *



For the most part, it's rehashed material, though there are a few tidbits here and there that seem new.  The first three are alright, though most Lee researchers have probably seen most of the material before.  The fourth book looks to be comprised mostly of Lee's exercise notes.  Can't remember if I've seen the fifth and sixth books yet.

Definitely something you'd want to look through first before laying your money down.

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisador (Mar 2, 2002)

Some of them looked good and some looked like material that was more about Bruce Lee than on his art which is of less interest to me. Nonetheless I bought them all since as a bibliophile I simply cannot buy only _part_ of a series.

I could still use some advice as to where to start: As a new JKD student, what is the first book I should read to help me gain an insight into the art?  There was some useful advice here but I could use a more specific suggestion. I have bought/ordered a few but don't know where to begin; perhaps I will start with Mr. Vunak's book as my instructor is under Paul Vunak.


----------



## warder (Mar 2, 2002)

The Expression of the Human Body is a good refrence book for training. It has alot of diagrams drawn by Lee himself. It explains Lees ideals of training and conditioning the body. It has alot of info from diet, to just working with a heavy bad to improve punching and kicks. I like it. Like every book, there will be parts you can take from it, and some you'll ignore. It is an interesting book, and jam packed with info. Like i said, it is a good refrence material for conditioning and training. Im sorry, i have not read the others.
Fred Warder


----------



## Samurai (Mar 14, 2002)

Read the JEET KUNE DO: Commentaries on the Martial Way edited by John Little.  This is by far best volume in that series.  Much of the information appears in the Tao of Jeet Kune Do, but it is organized and presented in a much clearer and logical manner.
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## Cthulhu (Mar 14, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> 
> *Read the JEET KUNE DO: Commentaries on the Martial Way edited by John Little.  This is by far best volume in that series.  Much of the information appears in the Tao of Jeet Kune Do, but it is organized and presented in a much clearer and logical manner.
> Thanks
> Jeremy Bays *



I've found that if you're a long time reader of the Tao of Jeet Kune Do, then Little's re-edit can be a little confusing...none of the cups and plates are in the right cabinets, so to speak.

Like I've previously stated, I like the first three books in the series, but the fourth I won't buy, even just to collect.  I got much of the same info from a body building magazine that featured Lee's workouts that came out several years ago.

Cthulhu


----------

